# Null is like really really fat, How fat is he ?



## Foulmouth (Feb 17, 2017)

Discuss


----------



## ICametoLurk (Feb 17, 2017)

He makes the Slaton sisters look like swimsuit poster models in comparison.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 17, 2017)

Do I get to be the first guy who posts this?


----------



## DragoonSierra (Feb 17, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Do I get to be the first guy who posts this?


weve got to be responsible for at least half those views right?


----------



## Bassomatic (Feb 17, 2017)

Fat enough that I would not have sex with him.


----------



## ShavedSheep (Feb 17, 2017)

Fat and gay


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 17, 2017)

He's starting to store fat in between his eyes


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 17, 2017)

DragoonSierra said:


> weve got to be responsible for at least half those views right?



I wish we were responsible for the ones for the full context of that statement, which is even funnier.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 17, 2017)

Uncanny Valley said:


> He's starting to store fat in between his eyes



No he isn't.  You gotta work at that shit.  Like Ali "Eyebags" Rapp.

Null is too lazy to get REALLY fat.


----------



## Foulmouth (Feb 17, 2017)

Also, apart from null being grossly obese, which is funny as fuck.
WHY AM I STILL BANNED FROM CHAT ?
Have you no forgivness in your cold hard nigger heart ?
#freePeppy


----------



## Null (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Feb 17, 2017)

How fat is Null? Null so fat animal rescue seen him on the streets and tried to take him back to sea world.


----------



## Xarpho (Feb 17, 2017)

Based on the recent-ish picture, I'd say he's probably 200-230 pounds.


----------



## Florence (Feb 17, 2017)

_He's fat! Iiiiii'm THIN._


----------



## Null (Feb 17, 2017)

Xarpho said:


> Based on the recent-ish picture, I'd say he's probably 200-230 pounds.


I was probably over 280 there but I think I'm back down. I'm _finally_ back someplace where I can walk every day.


----------



## Xarpho (Feb 17, 2017)

Null said:


> I was probably over 280 there but I think I'm back down. I'm _finally_ back someplace where I can walk every day.


That's probably closer to my older cousin, who you reminded me of. 200-230 is closer to _my_ weight.


----------



## MrTroll (Feb 17, 2017)

Null is so fat he visited Mississippi (the obesity capital of the world) and everyone there said "whoa dude lose some weight".


----------



## DragoonSierra (Feb 17, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> No he isn't.  You gotta work at that shit.  Like Ali "Eyebags" Rapp.
> 
> Null is too lazy to get REALLY fat.



>>Rapp
>>work
pick one


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 17, 2017)

Is Null getting better?


----------



## Cuck Norris (Feb 17, 2017)

What if Null owned two pairs of pants?


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 17, 2017)

Cuck Norris said:


> What if Null owned two pairs of pants?



I'm pretty sure that if he did, he'd wear one of them.  And then. . .



Spoiler



he'd wear the other until he got around to washing the first one


.


----------



## Jaiman (Feb 17, 2017)

I like fatties.


----------



## Bassomatic (Feb 17, 2017)

Let's break out some real old school fat jokes

Null is so fat he uses a boomarang to put his belt on
Null is so fat when he sits around, he really sits around
Null's blood type is Gravy
Null's not charismatic, people are around him all the time because gravity
Null has more rolls than a bakery
I'm really proud of Nulls weight loss plan of dropping 20 lbs, only 32 more to go.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 17, 2017)

Bassomatic said:


> Let's break out some real old school fat jokes
> 
> Null is so fat he uses a boomarang to put his belt on
> Null is so fat when he sits around, he really sits around
> ...



Yer mom's fatter than all those put together.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 17, 2017)

I think this whole thread is just a distraction from the real issue.


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Feb 17, 2017)

I think the real question is: What is Null's definition of spicy?


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 17, 2017)

Stephanie Bustcakes said:


> I think the real question is: What is Null's definition of spicy?



It better be BOLDY or I'm done with this place.


----------



## January Cyst (Feb 17, 2017)

What if Null bought a pint of milk?


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Feb 17, 2017)

Null moved out not because of Vordrak, but he was in fact forces out by Lil Marco because the state just couldn't support both @Bitch I Might Be and him (and get eating habits are too vital for the state)


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Feb 17, 2017)

Gentlemen, I have prepared a (crude) illustration depicting how fat Null is


Spoiler


----------



## Pina Colada (Feb 17, 2017)

Big enough to be one of Jupiter's moons.


----------



## RI 360 (Feb 17, 2017)

p fuckin fat


----------



## Curt Sibling (Feb 17, 2017)

Not as fat as Andrew Dobson.


----------



## RI 360 (Feb 17, 2017)

So fat his last name is literal.


----------



## Male (Feb 17, 2017)

Null more like Marshnullol am I right


----------



## RI 360 (Feb 17, 2017)

So fat he's changing his name to Josh Jupiter.


----------



## VJ 120 (Feb 17, 2017)

One time I asked chat which one of us was skinnier, me or Null and everyone said me


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 17, 2017)

Bitch I Might Be said:


> One time I asked chat which one of us was skinnier, me or Null and everyone said me



Seriously?  Holy fuck, he is fat as fuck!


----------



## RI 360 (Feb 17, 2017)

Bitch I Might Be said:


> One time I asked chat which one of us was skinnier, me or Null and everyone said me


BIMB and Null met for sukk but he was the one who sukked.... her... into his orbit.


----------



## Null (Feb 17, 2017)

Stephanie Bustcakes said:


> I think the real question is: What is Null's definition of spicy?


I like it to burn both ways baby


----------



## OwO What's This? (Feb 17, 2017)

Null said:


> I like it to burn both ways baby


except for burning calories lmao


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Feb 17, 2017)

Cuck Norris said:


> What if Null owned two pairs of pants?



What if Null if owned a stable server


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 17, 2017)

OwO What's This? said:


> except for burning calories lmao



Shut up, lardass.


----------



## HG 400 (Feb 17, 2017)

He's not _that_ fat tbh.


----------



## Deadwaste (Feb 17, 2017)

null, you're so fucking fat, that the day you die is the day world hunger ends and us kiwi's celebrate your death. the only way it can get better is your mother putting a loaded gun against her head and pulling the trigger, her brain matter splattering against the walls, upon hearing the news of the death of her baby boy


----------



## OwO What's This? (Feb 17, 2017)

this is fucking disgusting on Null's part



Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## Deadwaste (Feb 17, 2017)

OwO What's This? said:


> this is fucking disgusting on Null's part
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NSFW


this is a fucking outrage


----------



## HG 400 (Feb 17, 2017)

OwO What's This? said:


> this is fucking disgusting on Null's part
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NSFW



I'm defecting to Team Vordrak.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Feb 17, 2017)

Here's a drawing to illustrate Null's obesity.


----------



## Calooby (Feb 18, 2017)

More cushion for the pushin'


----------



## dunbrine47 (Feb 18, 2017)

He's so fat he's got tons of spergs and cows trapped in his orbit.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Feb 18, 2017)

I think @Null is beautiful



Filiters and photoshop are fair game for Dear Leader


----------



## FemalePresident (Feb 18, 2017)

I don't think he's fat


----------



## VJ 120 (Feb 20, 2017)

He has pretty eyes for a tranny murderer


----------



## Arkangel (Feb 20, 2017)

a_name_but_backwards said:


> I think @Null is beautiful
> View attachment 183195
> Filiters and photoshop are fair game for Dear Leader


I didn't know Bam Margera was a Trump supporter.


----------



## Shiversblood (Feb 20, 2017)

Sometimes men enjoy consuming large amounts of food. There is simply no easy solution to this problem.


----------



## DatBepisTho (Feb 21, 2017)

So fat that when he goes outside, it's like a solar eclipse.

I am glad I got that fat joke out of my system.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 21, 2017)

real talk: is he fatter than @Lowtax, i need to know which one i should cyberbully more.


----------



## VJ 120 (Feb 22, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> real talk: is he fatter than @Lowtax, i need to know which one i should cyberbully more.


Lowtax is just dadfat and wears jorts which makes him look fatter than he really is.


----------



## Calooby (Feb 22, 2017)

He's so fat he gets sucked into Super Sayin Hagrid's shit encrusted asshoe, causing him to grow nipple hairs.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Feb 22, 2017)

Shiversblood said:


> Sometimes men enjoy consuming large amounts of food. There is simply no easy solution to this problem.










Feline Darkmage said:


> real talk: is he fatter than @Lowtax, i need to know which one i should cyberbully more.



Lowtax isn't fat at all. His liver is probably 90 though


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Feb 22, 2017)

I guess like...Bobby Hill fat?


----------



## The Fool (Feb 22, 2017)

I think Null is a thin and handsome boy and I would let him live under my bed as my cuckslave.


----------



## yeehaw (Feb 24, 2017)

Null? More like Fat.


----------



## Shiversblood (Feb 24, 2017)

It's the American diet. The big corportations go out of their way to try and make average Americans more fat, because the more fat they are the more they are forced into more consuming commeralism products and foods, and also buying more medications for their obesity. The big corportations make more money if more people are fat. They don't care about peoples health, they don't care about peoples lives or that these people are actually dying. Hell no. The only thing they care about is the almighty dollar and making more trade deals to rip even more average Americans off. People in Europe are lucky they don't have to deal with these American diet people. However, all the Muslims flooding into Europe right now pretty much makes the trade off not worth the price.


----------



## Caesare (Feb 24, 2017)

Shiversblood said:


> It's the American diet. The big corportations go out of their way to try and make average Americans more fat, because the more fat they are the more they are forced into more consuming commeralism products and foods, and also buying more medications for their obesity. The big corportations make more money if more people are fat. They don't care about peoples health, they don't care about peoples lives or that these people are actually dying. Hell no. The only thing they care about is the almighty dollar and making more trade deals to rip even more average Americans off. People in Europe are lucky they don't have to deal with these American diet people. However, all the Muslims flooding into Europe right now pretty much makes the trade off not worth the price.




Who cares.


----------



## The Fool (Feb 24, 2017)

Shiversblood said:


> It's the American diet. The big corportations go out of their way to try and make average Americans more fat, because the more fat they are the more they are forced into more consuming commeralism products and foods, and also buying more medications for their obesity. The big corportations make more money if more people are fat. They don't care about peoples health, they don't care about peoples lives or that these people are actually dying. Hell no. The only thing they care about is the almighty dollar and making more trade deals to rip even more average Americans off. People in Europe are lucky they don't have to deal with these American diet people. However, all the Muslims flooding into Europe right now pretty much makes the trade off not worth the price.



tl;dr


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Feb 25, 2017)

Shiversblood said:


> It's the American diet. The big corportations go out of their way to try and make average Americans more fat, because the more fat they are the more they are forced into more consuming commeralism products and foods, and also buying more medications for their obesity. The big corportations make more money if more people are fat. They don't care about peoples health, they don't care about peoples lives or that these people are actually dying. Hell no. The only thing they care about is the almighty dollar and making more trade deals to rip even more average Americans off. People in Europe are lucky they don't have to deal with these American diet people. However, all the Muslims flooding into Europe right now pretty much makes the trade off not worth the price.


Fag


----------

